# where the hybridization happens...



## ilovecichlid (May 2, 2008)

Three days ago, I found my 3 inches female OB peacock holding a full mouth of eggs! But there is no male peacock in the tank :-? :-? :-?

Actually, she is in my Victoria Basin Cichlid tank with a breeding group of Zebra Obliquidens and a breeding group of Haplochromis sp. "Uganda Fire Red". Dominant male of each species claims half of the tank, but they won't show any interest in this female peacock. There are another two juvie yellow labs (2 inches) and one juvie male Hap Ahli (2.5 inches) in the same tank too. The Victoria Cichlids control the tank and breed fine without any problem. Since I raised these juvies (2 labs, 1 Ahli and the female peacock) from 1/2 inch fry and I don't want to get rid of them when I changed my tanks from Malawi to Victoria and frontosa, and I don't think they will cross-breed with Victorias, so I mixed them together. It's actually working untill three days ago...where the hybridization happens...

Since it has been three days and she still holds the eggs, I guess they must be fertilized. I am actually very curious about the father of these oncoming fry...But I have no idea right now...

Is it possible for peacock to cross-breed with victorians? I don't think so but not sure. If not, who will be the father, the Ahli? Or the labs? ... will/can they? Even they can, but they are so young, only around 2 inches...  :-?

Any suggestion? Thanks!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes, they can cross breed. Victorians and Malawi cichlids aren't that different in how they breed (maternal mouthbrooders) so they could easily cross. I had either a Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania (9") or a Otopharynx lithobates (6") breed with Pundamilia sp. Crimson Tide female (3"). Stripped the female and tossed the eggs. This was a week in and they were nice and golden in color.

Honestly, as curious as you are, unless you're willing to risk raising them to adults or you have the heart to kill/cull them, I'd suggest stripping mom now and dumping the eggs into the tank as a treat.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nobody knows for certain what the original mix was that created OB Peacocks. Some have suggested that it was a peacock and an OB Mbuna. Another equally valid suggestion is _Paralabidochromis chromogynos_ and a peacock. Yes, _Paralabidochromis chromogynos_ is a Victorian Basin cichild.

It is plausible that your OB Peacock has spawned with a Victorian Basin cichlid, as they could be closely related, but then it could have bred with Sci. fryeri as well.


----------



## ilovecichlid (May 2, 2008)

thanks chapman76 :thumb: and Fogelhund :thumb:

I definitely won't keep or raise the fry. I am just curious how this cross-breeding happened.  since I thought malawis won't spawn with Victorians, now I know that's not right 

I'll strip the mom after 20 days and use the fry as live food for my frontosas :lol: I guess maybe taste a little bit different from guppy fry opcorn: :roll:


----------

